

Inbox by Gmail - seyz
https://inbox.google.com/

======
drKarl
[http://www.computerworld.com/article/2838775/why-google-
want...](http://www.computerworld.com/article/2838775/why-google-wants-to-
replace-gmail.html)

------
seyz
Meet your new inbox:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayFAQ2OoJaA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayFAQ2OoJaA)

